# Ashtabula



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This last Oct NDGF had a bullhead trapping project in Lake Ashtabula, ND. It was reported that they also had and released a good sized channel cat from the trap. First one reported above the dam. If memory serves, about 20 years ago there was a stocking of channel cats in the Sheyenne system.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Any idea how many bullheads they caught?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It was in the tons, mostly little guys. The trapping area was around Bayshore.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

And for every one they took out, three more materialized out of the silt and mud. Like some whiskered hydra of legend.

Gene said that though bullheads were removed, this has little impact on the fishery itself. I've always found that I have become a better angler THANKS to the bullheads. Once you know where they AREN'T or how NOT to catch them, you can find other fish on Ashtabula, including white bass, smallies, perch and walleye. In about 60 angler-hours this summer, I caught about 10 bullheads on Ashtabula, and probably 200 white bass, 40 walleye, 40 perch, and 20 smallmouth. Oh, and 2 crappies.  So I wouldn't say that's a bad ratio at all!


----------

